# Maternity jodphurs?!



## MagicMelon (13 December 2011)

Are there such a thing?!  I've tried searching but only found one company in the USA who do them and they're rather pricey.  Just want a cheapo pair to compete in (so beige).  Anybody know of any or any stretchy ones which might suffice?!  Thanks!


----------



## Gamebird (13 December 2011)

Did I miss something??


----------



## ThePony (13 December 2011)

Could you get something like this http://www.bumpband.co.uk/index.html and use it to cover the open waistband of your usual jods?


----------



## Brynmoss (13 December 2011)

I managed to compete and hunt when pregnant by buying an extra large pair of breeches and holding them up with braces - not very elegant but achieved the required effect!


----------



## tinap (13 December 2011)

How about trying some maternity jeggings?


----------



## racingdemon (13 December 2011)

breeches undone and a long top tucked in worked for me, although not sure the dressage judge on a particularly windy day was overly impressed!

you can get inserts for trousers, those might work better than the bump band.... i couldn't get on with that at all!


----------



## DarkHorseB (13 December 2011)

Gamebird said:



			Did I miss something??  

Click to expand...

I was going to ask the same thing!!


----------



## Worried1 (13 December 2011)

Robinsons do an adjustable waistband pair of jodhpurs but to be honest thick leggings or treggings are just as good and half the price!


----------



## Magister (13 December 2011)

I bought a pair of mens (womens big sizes were huge around the legs) cheap (£30)breeches. I think they were SaddleMaster but any mens would do. I bought waist  size 38" (oh the shame!) which lasted until I couldnt dismount safely and had to stop riding at 7 months.


----------



## Joss (13 December 2011)

I just managed in my (slightly bigger) friends jods. Once I got properly big I had to give up competing as I was a sight to behold in friends jods & jacket, the jacket bit was ridiculous as obviously when you go up a size(or 3) the jackets get longer & wider & this one was down to my kness

For every day riding I wore these: http://www.musto.com/fcp/product/Outdoor-Clothing/Breeches-and-Jodhpurs/SNUG-JODS/10081?colour=black
Look for some cheaper ones on ebay - they were ultra comfy & stretchy & not too hot even in summer!

I kept going til 7 months ish (dismounting onto a mounting block works well) & after that I kept needing to get off for a pee!!!!

When you due?


----------



## Nosey (13 December 2011)

I got a large beige pair of those pull up jods with a drawstring adjustable waistband. I also only lasted to 7 mths when the bump pressed against the pommel too much.


----------



## now_loves_mares (13 December 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			I was going to ask the same thing!!
		
Click to expand...




Gamebird said:



			Did I miss something??  

Click to expand...

Me 3


----------



## MagicMelon (14 December 2011)

Gamebird & Co - Ha ha, yeah I'm 3 1/2 months preggers   Did I forget to mention that?  Due early June so I'm still planning to do Burgie in July, thats the plan anyway!!


----------



## MagicMelon (14 December 2011)

Thanks everyone - will have a look at the elastic waist ones.  I dont really fancy riding with my zip etc. all undone...  I'm already going to eventually have to ask the unaffiliated dressage judges round here if they'd mind if I rode in a black sweater or something since I refuse to back a bigger show jacket!


----------



## Puppy (14 December 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			Gamebird & Co - Ha ha, yeah I'm 3 1/2 months preggers   Did I forget to mention that?  Due early June so I'm still planning to do Burgie in July, thats the plan anyway!!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## DarkHorseB (14 December 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			Gamebird & Co - Ha ha, yeah I'm 3 1/2 months preggers   Did I forget to mention that?  Due early June so I'm still planning to do Burgie in July, thats the plan anyway!!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!
That sounds quite ambitious plan  No c/sections for you then! 
Must admit I was back in the saddle within a week each time though it was rather longer till I competed. Hope all goes to plan!


----------



## Gamebird (14 December 2011)

In which case my congratulations


----------



## MagicMelon (14 December 2011)

Thanks very much girls   Yeah, I'm desperate to avoid the C section (well as everyone is I imagine!).


----------



## brighthair (14 December 2011)

You might get away with just borrowing a bigger friends breeches - all of mine are with _jetset_ at the moment! Luckily I kept all my breeches so have a vast range of sizes
I have some Kerrits ones (klassic) and they are mega stretchy with a drawstring waist might be worth a look


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (15 December 2011)

Congratulations!

How are you planning to do it as a matter of interest?  keep riding but stop jumping a bit down the line?  A few months of dressage sounds terrible - no wonder you're still planning for Burgie!  You going to keep a few horses going or just focus on one?

X


----------



## Sarah_Jane (15 December 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			Gamebird & Co - Ha ha, yeah I'm 3 1/2 months preggers   Did I forget to mention that?  Due early June so I'm still planning to do Burgie in July, thats the plan anyway!!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## applestroodle (15 December 2011)

Another congratulations!!


----------



## Fiona (15 December 2011)

Congratulations....

I had a pair of equitech jodhpurs a size bigger than normal which fitted me for ages (up to 30 weeks at least)

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/equetech-active-jodhpurs/default.aspx

but they don't come in competition colours unfortunately.

Fiona


----------



## CAH7 (15 December 2011)

I didn't have much of a bump 1st time round so I got away with just borrowing a bigger size up to about 26 weeks, then after that I couldn't do them up (it wasn't pretty!) so I stopped competing and just used low-waisted jogging trousers. Congratulations and best of luck with your search!


----------



## kerilli (15 December 2011)

Congratulations! I second the suggestion of Kerrits, they're super-comfy (i'm wearing some now, i live in them at home!) with elastic waistband, and you could always wear braces with them. I'm sure you won't need it but the super-stickyness of their sit-tight ones might be a nice reassurance, just in case...! they do summer and winter weight. their flex-tights are also v comfy and sticky.


----------



## measles (15 December 2011)

Congratulations from me as well! Time to begin shopping for nice lead rein ponies!


----------



## Worried1 (15 December 2011)

Congratulations! Wasn't sure before  
Minis are pretty cool and mine despite having his own pony prefers to ride mummy or daddy's


----------



## MagicMelon (16 December 2011)

Sauchentree_lady said:



			Congratulations!

How are you planning to do it as a matter of interest?  keep riding but stop jumping a bit down the line?  A few months of dressage sounds terrible - no wonder you're still planning for Burgie!  You going to keep a few horses going or just focus on one?

X
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure yet to be honest...!  I plan to continue riding as usual, although my OH has asked me not to compete jumping whilst pregnant so I've stopped doing that (I normally BSJA all winter and then BE from May onwards).  I'm still jumping at home just to keep my eye in more than anything.  Otherwise just going to have to be content doing very dull dressage competitions which I hate but better than nothing!  My own horse is my main worry as he's very lightweight so its actually my weight gain that'll be an issue, I'll ride him for as long as possible then turn to lungeing him to keep him vaguely fit. He keeps himself fit anyway (lives out 24/7) which helps a lot.  Hopefully I'll bribe a friend to ride him perhaps once a week just so he doesnt forget!  I also hope that I have the baby early (well not too early, you know what I mean) so it gives me a bit more time!  This is of course assuming everything goes well and I dont end up with the dreaded C section!    

I'll go have a look at Kerrits which a few of you have mentioned.  I searched lots yesterday online but all the stretchy / elastic waist ones didn't come in beige which was annoying!  Hopefully Kerrits have some.  Meantime, I have sent mother off to Olympia this weekend with the intention of searching the shopping village!!

Worried1 - See I cant wait until I can buy little cute fuzzy ponies for this child!  He/she already has 3 lined up...!!


----------



## kerilli (16 December 2011)

MagicMelon, Kerrits definitely do beige elastic-waist ones, just be aware that for some reason they call beige "Tan", (two nations divided by a common language, and all that).


----------



## brighthair (16 December 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			I'm not sure yet to be honest...!  I plan to continue riding as usual, although my OH has asked me not to compete jumping whilst pregnant so I've stopped doing that (I normally BSJA all winter and then BE from May onwards).  I'm still jumping at home just to keep my eye in more than anything.  Otherwise just going to have to be content doing very dull dressage competitions which I hate but better than nothing!  My own horse is my main worry as he's very lightweight so its actually my weight gain that'll be an issue, I'll ride him for as long as possible then turn to lungeing him to keep him vaguely fit. He keeps himself fit anyway (lives out 24/7) which helps a lot.  Hopefully I'll bribe a friend to ride him perhaps once a week just so he doesnt forget!  I also hope that I have the baby early (well not too early, you know what I mean) so it gives me a bit more time!  This is of course assuming everything goes well and I dont end up with the dreaded C section!    

I'll go have a look at Kerrits which a few of you have mentioned.  I searched lots yesterday online but all the stretchy / elastic waist ones didn't come in beige which was annoying!  Hopefully Kerrits have some.  Meantime, I have sent mother off to Olympia this weekend with the intention of searching the shopping village!!

Worried1 - See I cant wait until I can buy little cute fuzzy ponies for this child!  He/she already has 3 lined up...!!
		
Click to expand...


These are the ones I have - if you click on colour choice it shows tan/beige and the first photo on the left is that 
http://www.threelowsequestrian.co.uk/jodhpurs/womens-jodhpurs/klassic-performance-tight.html


----------

